# ID THIS FISH Test 2



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok...next fish:


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

looks dead does that count for anything


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mbraun15 Posted on Apr 10 2003, 09:36 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> looks dead does that count for anything


 IT does indeed, means you are observant.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry, posted in the incorrect place. S. humeralis?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Can see why you would post that, but no. S. humeralis would appear more like S. eigenmanni, which is surprising was not brought out before.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Is it a young Compressus?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Cypher Posted on Apr 10 2003, 10:29 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Is it a young Compressus?


 No.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Is the tail like that throughout it's life? How old is that specimen?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

About 3 or 4 inches I'm guessing. Irritans?

Hopefully I won't need the skill of correctly identifying dead piranahs.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Bilineatus?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Serrapygo Posted on Apr 10 2003, 10:50 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> About 3 or 4 inches I'm guessing. Irritans?
> 
> Hopefully I won't need the skill of correctly identifying dead piranahs.


No, not irritans.....but learning this skill does help. Once you know what they look like dead you can ID them alive better and from bad photographs.



> Cypher Posted on Apr 10 2003, 10:45 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Is the tail like that throughout it's life? How old is that specimen?


 Unable to give you an age, no time to examine scale. But the fish length is 71mm SL.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Cypher Posted on Apr 10 2003, 10:52 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Bilineatus?


 No, one more guess Cypher then need to allow others to try.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

I give up. that one's tough! S. Hastatus... just a thought.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Cypher Posted on Apr 10 2003, 11:00 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I give up. that one's tough! S. Hastatus... just a thought


 Good try. Give you credit for that.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok, my wheels are grinding...

I want to say Ghouldingi but I believe they have more vertically elongated spots than that one has.

Otherwise, marginatus?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Serrapygo Posted on Apr 10 2003, 11:33 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ok, my wheels are grinding...
> 
> ...


 Nope, one more try :biggrin:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

im just gona guess s.rhombeus. am I close?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nitrofish Posted on Apr 11 2003, 07:01 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> im just gona guess s.rhombeus. am I close?


 Yes, you are in the right genus.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

s.spilopleura


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, I have raided you sight for a possible answer and have come up with the only possible solution......S. Ternetzi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> grosse gurke Posted on Apr 11 2003, 03:52 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ok, I have raided you sight for a possible answer and have come up with the only possible solution......S. Ternetzi


 You are absolutely RIGHT!!!

You raided my site!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> traumatic Posted on Apr 11 2003, 03:44 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> s.spilopleura


 Your very close. Try it again. If you get it right, then you are right. Everyone else, this answer _almost_ belongs to this person.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

s.medinai


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> traumatic Posted on Apr 11 2003, 05:11 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> s.medinai










WRONG! thought you had it there for a minute.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

S. Maculatus perhaps?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Apr 11 2003, 05:53 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> S. Maculatus perhaps?


 You and traumatic are in the right ball park just on the wrong base.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

s. spilopleura CF


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> traumatic Posted on Apr 11 2003, 06:38 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> s. spilopleura CF


 F-I-N-A-L-L-Y









Get ready for next one. Won't be any easier.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Man i knew it from the first post. HaHaHa, I wil participate in the next test.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> InSinUAsian Posted on Apr 11 2003, 09:30 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Man i knew it from the first post. HaHaHa, I wil participate in the next test.


 Because it will test your knowledge and keen eye sight


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

wait wait, i got it s. spilopleura CF


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It is hard to identify Spilo CF without the red throat....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Apr 14 2003, 07:39 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is hard to identify Spilo CF without the red throat....


 Remember this; red throat is not limited to S. spilopleura CF. Dead bodies are better, get past all the frill and brillience of scales.


----------

